# CNN HD Sept 1st on Directv



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Will Dish Network add CNN HD on Sept 1st since Directv is going too?


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

Probably not on Sept1. Directv has signed some agreements with some providers that thier HD will appear first on Directv. Can't remember is CNN is one of them. 

CNN-HD will appear at some point. Rumor has it more HD channels are due mid September, CNN-HD could be one of them.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

space86 said:


> Will Dish Network add CNN HD on Sept 1st since Directv is going too?


Where did you come up with 9/1/07?

Swanni predicted that CNN-HD would be available by the end of 2005.

A TV News article says that CNN-HD is slated to launch in September

CNN says that they are going to show a two-part miniseries in HD in the fourth week of October.

It is anybody's guess, but I would caution against making plans based on what DIRECTV is claiming.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

i think the correct timeframe is sometime the second week in september for D* not sure the exact date right off.
Yes E* will probably get it too not long after if they have the bandwidth available


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

msmith198025 said:


> ...
> Yes E* will probably get it too not long after if they have the bandwidth available


Or maybe a week or two before, or maybe not at all. Dish hasn't committed to CNN-HD yet.


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

Truth is no one but the programming staff in Englewood know what Dish has committed to. Speculation is fun but purely that.

As harsh pointed out making plans against speculation is not the way to go.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Personally I like Dish just rolling along adding channels and not bragging for months and months in advance. Much better than talking about it all year, then finally getting a payoff, maybe.

Dish still has bandwidth to add a few more, and just created a bunch of new bandwidth by moving Voom channels to MPEG4... so it will be a question of what channels launch this year in HD moreso than what Dish has bandwidth limited for, in my opinion.


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

Also keep in mind Dish has tuned the encoders and stat muxes very well. They're getting a good balance at 6 per transponder in mpeg4. So there is some breathing room.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

Mikey said:


> Or maybe a week or two before, or maybe not at all. Dish hasn't committed to CNN-HD yet.


yep, which is why i said probably


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

pdxsam said:


> Probably not on Sept1. Directv has signed some agreements with some providers that thir HD will appear first on Directv. Can't remember is CNN is one of them.


Even if they have ... does it specify for how many days/months they can't go with other providers ? If not CNN can be on E* the next day (if not the next hour) ...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I would be surprised if any of the normal channels signed any kind of long-term exclusivity with any provider. NFL Sunday Ticket is a different animal... but it would be monumentally stupid for a channel, CNNHD for example, to not want to be on Dish, DirecTV, and all the cable outlets as soon as they can after launch.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

HDMe said:


> I would be surprised if any of the normal channels signed any kind of long-term exclusivity with any provider. NFL Sunday Ticket is a different animal... but it would be monumentally stupid for a channel, CNNHD for example, to not want to be on Dish, DirecTV, and all the cable outlets as soon as they can after launch.


It would make sense only if D* is giving some financial incentive - I doubt D* would do that.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

D* does like throwing money at the problem ... their subscriber's money, but they do seem to have deep pockets when it comes to negotiations.

With CNN's Interactive feature on E* I doubt that CNN HD won't be coming to E* sooner than later. The same with The Weather Channel (which I expect will come to E* when it is HD and not just upconvert). The companies already have a working relationship beyond the "we'll show your SD channel" stage.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

It would be nice if all the news channels, CNN, FoxNews, etc. would go widescreen HD so we could see the news crawl at the bottom without having to change the format to partial zoom or pillarboxed.


----------

